# Maltese in California Needs Good Home



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

Ok, Casey's dad saw a pic of this maltese and i called the guy:

the dog is 2 yrs old, male, named ONYX. 

he's super cute, has long hair on his head. 
these are the questions i asked:

name? Onyx

boy or girl? Boy

why needing a new home? because daughter is going to college and doesnt have time.

up to date on shots? yes

Good with kids, dogs, and cats? yes

any health problems? no

neutered? no (has been studed out once)

housetained? not sure....probably needs to be.

how was he acquired? by a friend

papers...like akc? i dont know

price of the dog? $300


these pics were taken last year. and the guy i spoke to seemed as though he doesnt care about the dog. he has the dog closed into the laundry room.









if anyone wants him....just tell me and i'll get the dog for you and you'll just have to pay for the dog.









im gonna upload the pics in a sec


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

He is sooooo cute I hope someone take him soon


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh, I hope he gets a good home!!! He's so cute


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww. he is SO cute!
But SO far away! -_-


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yeah I wish he was closer, and cheaper! He should just hand him over to a Maltese rescue or a small dog rescue in his area if he doesn't want the dog. He's just trying to make some money off of the poor thing.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

What a cutie.. makes me wish I didn't leave in Florida so my aunt could buy him... she's infatuated with Lucy. She was thisclose to buying Lucy's brother, but didn't think Benny (her peke) would do well with a puppy


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Call me a skeptic, but why wouldn't the owner turn him over to a rescue? And as a parent, would you give your child a dog only to sell the poor thing when your child goes off to college? To me something doesn't make sense about this. I do hope that this pup finds a good home, and not just any home! Maybe the local Malt or small breed rescue can call to convince this person to turn the dog over to rescue.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

DoctorCathy, Incase the owner can't find a buyer. Here is some info of a local Maltese rescue in Santa Monica

Lhasa Happy Homes (they specialize in rescuing Lhasa Apso, Shih Tzu, Maltese and small breed dogs)
Santa Monica, CA
Phone: (310) 74-LHASA
E-mail: [email protected]
Website

***I hope he finds a loving home***


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i was thinkign about this malt last night...and what everyone has been saying---and yeah, its really messed up whats happening. i was telling a friend about onyx and i was like "they want $300 for this dog, he's not potty trained, and he doesnt have any papers AND he's not neutered". this dog definitely needs a loving home. 

do you guys think i should call back and see if onyx has been bought?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> DoctorCathy, Incase the owner can't find a buyer. Here is some info of a local Maltese rescue in Santa Monica
> 
> Lhasa Happy Homes (they specialize in rescuing Lhasa Apso, Shih Tzu, Maltese and small breed dogs)
> Santa Monica, CA
> ...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the malt is somewhere in valencia or castaic. and im not too sure how to go about this. the guy wants $300 for this dog. i doubt he would give this dog over to rescue if he could get some cash out of it, you know? he's advertising his dog everywhere. caseys dad found the pic at work on the billboard. 

but do you guys think i should try calling this week or something?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I think the rescue people may buy it. They will turn around and get it back in adoption fees. It sure wouldn't hurt to let them know about the dog. They can take it from there......that's what they are used to doing. Particularly if it is a Maltese Rescue group they would want to know about it. I'm not involved in a rescue group, but I know several people on this forum are. They would know what to do. :excl:


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Just to get him out of his present miserable conditions, I would donate $50 towards the purchase of this baby if rescue is willing to take him in.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Mar 19 2005, 11:58 PM
> *Just to get him out of his present miserable conditions, I would donate $50 towards the purchase of this baby if rescue is willing to take him in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44570*


[/QUOTE]

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is nationwide now..... the contact is:
[email protected]


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I've emailed several people I know about this dog...some of my friends already have like 5 dogs...I think Valencia is about 1 hour or so away from where I live. I have too many as it is...but I would love to see this dog get a great home. 

~Elegant


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Mar 20 2005, 01:36 AM
> *I've emailed several people I know about this dog...some of my friends already have like 5 dogs...I think Valencia is about 1 hour or so away from where I live.  I have too many as it is...but I would love to see this dog get a great home.
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44581*


[/QUOTE]

Some rescues do buy dogs in cases like this. Members donate funds. I have helped raise money to get a precious pug that was UNEUTERED and being sold as good breeding stock, rescues will also raise funds to buy from auctions. I do know that North Central is not in the habit of "buying" dogs. SOooooo that said. I'd be willing to keep track of funds and make a donation myself if their is someone who can foster and get this baby in California. DoctorCathy where are you located? We can use NCMR to assist in placing him. 

I think its good that this man put on there that he is not housebroken. At least its realistic. People do this ALL the time and sometimes they end up in really crummy homes if references aren't checked and LOL - Background and history checked. 

What do you think? I am up for it - I am in Vermont or I would personally go get him and worry about the rest later. But Alas, thats what I always do! 

C'mon gals lets get those super hero capes on and brainstorm!

Robyn


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, I hope he finds a happy home, he is a cutie!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would be more than happy to donate!Comeon girls&guys lets get together and save this baby!!!!!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

Anyone have information on this baby? Is he still available? 
Thanks,
Robyn


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Has anyone else donated toward his cause? I could probably swing a little....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Before you start collecting money, someone should find out if the owner is willing to turn the dog over to rescue.

Many people won't turn a dog over to rescue because they insist on having a say in where the dog goes. By turning him over to rescue, the owner gives up any imput into that situation. 

If you do speak to him, tell him that if he turns Onyx over to Northcentral, he can deduct it as a charitable donation because they are a non-profit organization.

Then, someone needs to contact Mary Palmer and see if they would take him. 

Collecting money to buy the dog, then turning him over to a rescue group is not practical. There are legal issues involved. The rescue group must have a clear title to the dog and ability to rehome him. The dog's owner has to turn him over and sign a release form, etc. 

Mary would also have to speak directly to the owner and find out about the dog's personality and any behaviorial problems, too. They won't take a dog who is vicious or has aggressive tendencies because of liability

BTW, I've never heard of a rescue buying a dog. They would never "make thier money back" as someone suggested. Just the cost of neutering, shots, etc. runs in the hundreds. Rescues spend much more money on a dog that they ever get back from an adoption fee. This is a young dog, but when older dogs or puppy mill dogs are taken in, the vet bills can be thousands before they are healthy enough for adoption.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, i called and the guy said that he "thinks the dog is committed to someone" but he'll ask his daughter to make sure. i gave him my phone number and he'll call me back.









i live like 20 min north of los angeles.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I just pm'd you about where this guy was located and then realized I hadn't read the whole thread. Sorry! Has the little guy found a home or is he still available?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

sorry i never posted again. yeah, the guy never called me back. so i guess the dog was bought...because the family obviously wanted the money, you know?

i emailed chloe and i just wanted to tell everyone that if you ever see a dog in southern california---i wont mind to pick up the dog and hold him/her till you can come and get the dog.


----------

